# Ioline® Crystal press. What heat and pressure do I use to set my stones on to a shirt?



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got the Ioline® Crystal press. What heat and presser do I use to set my stones on to a shirt?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I press my transfers at 325 degrees for 12 seconds....peel the transfer tape and cover with a teflon sheet and repress for an additional 5 seconds. I repress only to make sure that no stones came loose when I peel off the transfer tape especially if I peel it cold. If I peel it hot the tape isn't as sticky and sometimes I skip the second repress if I have a lot of shirts to do.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I too use 325F for 12-15 seconds...for tee shirts, I put something inside to keep stone imprint from showing on the back...I also turn inside out and press again


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I am at 325 degrees as well press for about 15 secs, peel hot, turn inside out and hit the design for another 5 secs.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I worry if I turn the garment inside out after I have peeled the tape off that the glue from the design will get onto the back of the shirt. That's why I just throw it back on the press with a teflon sheet over the top and press that way.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> I worry if I turn the garment inside out after I have peeled the tape off that the glue from the design will get onto the back of the shirt. That's why I just throw it back on the press with a teflon sheet over the top and press that way.


Funny story... Well, it wasn't funny at the time... 
I was pressing the burger shirts and wanted to be extra sure that those stones didn't go anywhere so I decided to press them inside out for good measure. I didn't put anything in between and completely ruined a shirt. I decided that doing a second press on the top would be just fine!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

If you turn the garment inside out the glue side of the shirt is actually facing up and you cover with a teflon sheet to keep glue from getting on your platen. can't visualize how the glue would get on the back of the shirt by turning inside out. maybe it's me but i can't see it. A time when that may happen is when the glue would seep out and stick to the back(inside back) of the shirt when you are doing the initial press and if you don't place something inside the garment the front sticks to the back. it's been a long day for me at the shop and I am just not understanding how turning inside out can get glue on the back of the shirt. anywhoo..W!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

If you press inside out, the glue can ooze out around the stones and fall past the stones to stick to the shirt.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

DivineBling said:


> If you press inside out, the glue can ooze out around the stones and fall past the stones to stick to the shirt.


never ever have I had that happen or even heard of that happening. when I press again for 5 seconds I don't actually lock the press down. maybe that's the cause


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Pressing at 350, 5 - 10 seconds depending on stone size, teflon pillow in between item to prevent glue from melting through to other side of item. ONE PRESS. Never had a need for a second press. Peel warm for stretchy fabrics, cold for anything else. Rhinestuds I press at 300, for 5 - 7 seconds and ALWAYS peel cold.


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. My new Ioline® CrystalPress® is up and running like a champ. Man this was way to easy to get running. Thanks Ioline®


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

imaginethatgraph said:


> Thanks everyone. My new Ioline® CrystalPress® is up and running like a champ. Man this was way to easy to get running. Thanks Ioline®


 
Congrats to you. Post some pictures of what you are producing.


----------



## SCOOBY-DOO (Jul 23, 2010)

imaginethatgraph said:


> Just got the Ioline® Crystal press. What heat and presser do I use to set my stones on to a shirt?


I received my CrystalPress II a little over a month ago and I love it. Here is a photograph of my first design.

Heat: 325
Pressure: Medium
Time: 15-20 seconds


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice design and even more fun making them with the CPII


----------



## SCOOBY-DOO (Jul 23, 2010)

allhamps said:


> Nice design and even more fun making them with the CPII


And How!!!!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SCOOBY-DOO said:


> I received my CrystalPress II a little over a month ago and I love it. Here is a photograph of my first design.


I LOVE the font you used for Fabulous! What's it called?

Great design! Between you and Carol, I want to get myself one of those! Maybe for my birthday...


----------



## SCOOBY-DOO (Jul 23, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> I LOVE the font you used for Fabulous! What's it called?
> 
> Great design! Between you and Carol, I want to get myself one of those! Maybe for my birthday...


I thank you. You will love it. I would have liked the much more expensive machine, but this is workng well for me. 
The font is Grinched.


----------



## twok4hd (Jan 23, 2009)

One thing you should also be doing is pre-pressing the garment to remove moisture from the material. You wouldn't believe how much steam we have seen especially living in a high humidity area.


----------



## Louiebauda (May 18, 2012)

SCOOBY-DOO said:


> I received my CrystalPress II a little over a month ago and I love it. Here is a photograph of my first design.
> 
> Heat: 325
> Pressure: Medium
> Time: 15-20 seconds



How much is the Crystal Press?


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

They start off around $6,500.00


----------

